# New Yorkers Bury Your Guns!



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Probably a good idea for all to be thinking along these lines.. I lost my guns on a canoeing trip on the Indian River. However, some of y'all might need this..











Perhaps these too..

http://www.amazon.com/Gamma2-Vittle...=1358306147&sr=8-16&keywords=dog+food+storage

http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net...ce=adrian+laza&cjadvid=1522857&cjadv=CJTSGUSA

:2thumb:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have a few suggestions

Don't use silicone to seal these as he said in the video, use the PVC glue that's designed for this. I have experience with this and the PVC glue works perfect to seal it from water or even to make it air tight.

Also, Paint these with flat brown color. If unpainted and it gets exposed it will be visible for a long distance.

Use a post hole digger and insert it into the ground with the threaded side down. This does 2 things, the cap is air tight and the threaded may not be. If there is any flooding the water will never get inside. The other advantage is it decreases the chances that someone with a metal detector will find it.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

All NYC people send me all your weapons for safe keeping.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Obama is set to make an announcement early this morning which will include 19 executive actions all to enact gun legislation. Banning over 150 types of rifles, essentially a renewed Assault Weapons Ban. Banning high capacity magazines (magazines that carry more than 10 rounds). Expansive plans on background checks, a more comprehensive federal database which will contain personal information on millions of Americans, thus making it easier for the government to decide who is eligible to buy guns and who isn’t. Funding federal research into new ways to curb gun violence. The list continues….

“Yes, we can reduce gun violence, but it’s something we have to do together,” White House press secretary Jay Carney told reporters Tuesday. “It’s something that cannot be done by a president alone. It can’t be done by a single community alone or a mayor or a governor or by Congress alone. We all have to work together.”

Obama will make the announcement in front of children who wrote him letters after the shooting in Newtown. The shooting brought about public outcry and has brought approval for renewing an Assault Weapons Ban by some estimates to 70%+ approval. According to a letter from the head of the West Virginia Citizens Defense League who’s President Keith Morgan met with Senator Manchin, proponents of the assault weapons ban plan to release photos of children shot at Newtown if their agenda does not garner quick support. More than half of all Americans say the Newtown shootings have made them more supportive of gun control.

Obama’s agenda and executive actions will represent the most comprehensive anti-gun policy since 1968 when Lyndon Johnson was responding to high profile shootings.

“My starting point is not to worry about the politics,” Obama said. “My starting point is to focus on what makes sense, what works, what should we be doing to make sure that our children are safe and that we’re reducing the incidents of gun violence.”

What we are REALLY talking about here is legislation to take guns away from current gun owners and future gun owners who are LEGAL CARRIERS afforded the right to carry through the 2nd Amendment. Criminals don’t respond to any government legislation. Such government efforts only make citizens LESS safe as exemplified in Australia where taking guns away from citizens only led to skyrocketing home invasions and muggings. The climate in the country is likely to be hugely split over this issue, the fundamental difference between the two sides, when Conservatives don’t like something, they don’t buy it. When Liberals don’t like something, they make a law against it. Now, they are effecting gun owners PERSONALLY, as they will be making our guns essentially ILLEGAL. Ridiculous!

In better news: Texas Congressman Steven Stockman has said he will move to impeach Obama if he proceeds with these executive actions.

Also in line with the constitution, Sheriff Mueller in Oregon wrote a letter to Biden saying he will not enforce any of Obama’s unconstitutional laws.

I don't know how true this is ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Opening shots on the soap box before we go to the ammo box, the useless eaters and the UN have negated the ballot box.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

So any one from New York want to "sell" me your mags. I promise to "lose" them right away. Go ahead and "pack" them in a box and get a UPS receipt.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

biobacon said:


> So any one from New York want to "sell" me your mags. I promise to "lose" them right away. Go ahead and "pack" them in a box and get a UPS receipt.


Tell you what, if you are afraid that selling them could be an issue. I'll man up and agree to dispose of them for free  as you can see between myself and Biobacon we have you covered because well that's the kind of unselfish people we are.....


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Better yet all the good law abiding gun owners in NY should just leave the state to the slime balls and bug out come on Missouri could use a few more sensible people nad voters. So all six of you good guys in NY head this way


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

I wish... how do you leave so much... homes family jobs... it is easier said than done..... unless you live in a movie... there is no where to hide nowhere to hide... well only for a little while
unless you are willing to put up with 11 of us....hahahahah


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

It is a good time to live in the Great State of Texas. However, in support of my friends to the far northeast, I assure you all of your guns, ammo, and magazines would be safer in my possession. Heh..... :beercheer:

ETA - found another one.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm with you marie was just thinking about that myself. Rather than leave where I am lock stock and barrel I'd rather gear up and move out to engage the enemy before he can take my home away from me. Unfortunately with this creeping communism it is crawking it's way over us and I fear we will react too late to do this in a clean way. I'm trying to decide what can be sacrificed should an opportunity to move arise what can I abandon in the sake of positioning myself and my family for greater safety and better effectivness when we take our country back.


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Jsriley LOL I scared you didn't I


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nah we'd find a place for as many patriots as we could squeeze in.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

jsriley5 said:


> Better yet all the good law abiding gun owners in NY should just leave the state to the slime balls and bug out come on Missouri could use a few more sensible people nad voters. So all six of you good guys in NY head this way





Country Living said:


> It is a good time to live in the Great State of Texas. However, in support of my friends to the far northeast, I assure you all of your guns, ammo, and magazines would be safer in my possession. Heh..... :beercheer:


No need to go that far. Just step across your southern border into the relatively free Commonwealth of PA. No gun or magazine restrictions here and we are a "shall issue" state. Just avoid the big cities in the corners Anywhere in the middle and you're all set.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> No need to go that far. Just step across your southern border into the relatively free Commonwealth of PA. No gun or magazine restrictions here and we are a "shall issue" state. Just avoid the big cities in the corners Anywhere in the middle and you're all set.


Yep! Loving it here in PA so far! Don't plan to leave the Commonwealth! ;-)


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

We met a policeman at a friends house... he said buy guns..... and move out of NY and he did he moved to PA that was 3 years ago when he told everyone that ....


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely love PA. For the same aspect alluded to by Uncle Joe and Starting out Blair . I only wish we could ship Philly to NY then maybe our electoral votes would go the way the majority of our counties voted .


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Friknnewguy said:


> Definitely love PA. For the same aspect alluded to by Uncle Joe and Starting out Blair . I only wish we could ship Philly to NY then maybe our electoral votes would go the way the majority of our counties voted .


No need to ship it. Just redraw the line and make it part of Maryland. While we're at it we should also carve out the SW corner and make it part of Ohio. And since the Poconos (Wilkes-Barre/Scranton) have become the playground of NYC we can give the NE corner to NY. 
That would turn Pa from a battleground state to a red state.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> No need to ship it. Just redraw the line and make it part of Maryland. While we're at it we should also carve out the SW corner and make it part of Ohio. And since the Poconos (Wilkes-Barre/Scranton) have become the playground of NYC we can give the NE corner to NY.
> That would turn Pa from a battleground state to a red state.


Removing Pittsburgh and Philadelphia would probably be enough to turn PA permanently Red.


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep that might fix it .


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

faithmarie said:


> Also in line with the constitution, Sheriff Mueller in Oregon wrote a letter to Biden saying he will not enforce any of Obama's unconstitutional laws.
> 
> I don't know how true this is ...





> Linn County Oregon Sheriff Tim Mueller cut right to the chase in an open letter to Vice President Biden on January 14: "Any federal regulation enacted by Congress or executive order...offending the constitutional rights of my citizens will not be enforced by me or my deputies."
> 
> Elsewhere in the letter, Mueller touched on the key problem American citizens are now facing, as gun-grabbers use the crimes of a few to justify taking away the liberties of many:
> 
> ...


Ladies and Gentlemen, we've found another patriot. And his name is Sheriff Tim Mueller.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Sheriff a couple of counties above us just announced the same. And the communist are coming out of the wood work on FB socialist media. 

I hate to even say this.... But, we've got to prepare mentally for the possibility of civil disagreements. .


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> That would turn Pa from a battleground state to a red state.


One of the distinct advantages of not being in a battleground state is not having to put up with the trazillion political commercials or the bazillion robocalls. :gaah:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> No need to ship it. Just redraw the line and make it part of Maryland. While we're at it we should also carve out the SW corner and make it part of Ohio. And since the Poconos (Wilkes-Barre/Scranton) have become the playground of NYC we can give the NE corner to NY.
> That would turn Pa from a battleground state to a red state.


Funny enough about this topic, look at a county by county election map. The dense cities nationwide went blue, the countryside went red. Too many ******* urban voters with idiot libs who have no idea how their lifestyle is sustained and poor people on the gov payroll. I recently had a conversation (unfortunately for me) with a big city lib. She complained about all the fracking and gas wells ruining the view here in CO. I asked her how she heated her home and she said they had a thermostat that controlled that. Seriously. Complete idiot had no idea those ugly gas wells kept her dumb a$$ from freezing solid in the winter. How do you respond to that kind of moronic level???? So she drove off in her gas burning Obama sticker covered Subaru that is green but still craps out the same emissions as my SUV. That is our enemy. The uninformed idiot. They are out there. They are breeding. They are too many. They are everywhere!!


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Don't bury your guns. You need them for home defense.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Best thing to do is get out of New York. Move south where people at least pretend to be free. GB


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

Ladies and Gentlemen, we've found another patriot. And his name is Sheriff Tim Mueller.


Best thing to do is get out of New York. Move south where people at least pretend to be free. GB

I love these !!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Funny enough about this topic, look at a county by county election map. The dense cities nationwide went blue, the countryside went red. Too many ******* urban voters with idiot libs who have no idea how their lifestyle is sustained and poor people on the gov payroll. I recently had a conversation (unfortunately for me) with a big city lib. She complained about all the fracking and gas wells ruining the view here in CO. I asked her how she heated her home and she said they had a thermostat that controlled that. Seriously. Complete idiot had no idea those ugly gas wells kept her dumb a$$ from freezing solid in the winter. How do you respond to that kind of moronic level???? So she drove off in her gas burning Obama sticker covered Subaru that is green but still craps out the same emissions as my SUV. That is our enemy. The uninformed idiot. They are out there. They are breeding. They are too many. They are everywhere!!


Shoulda followed her home and turned off her gas. Maybe clued her in just a little bit. I don't suffer the ignorant well. Nor the stupid but especially the ignorant.


----------

